# bin am verzweifeln...



## jimmyaetzend (2. März 2004)

hi @ all...
kann mir bitte jemand sagen ob ich irgend eine stimme aufnehmen kann, und dann wenn ich einen text eingebe das er das in meiner stimme vorliest?


----------



## Julien (4. März 2004)

hmm klar wird es solche Software geben.. aber ich denke da wirst du auch einiges hinblättern müssen...

Such doch evtl. mal im Google oder sonstwo..

Gruss Jul


----------

